# Micromaster 440 - Motor läuft nicht an



## MSB (3 September 2008)

Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere das Problem ja,
und kann mir sagen welche Parameter nachzuschauen sind.

Der FU gibt zwar Spannung auf dem Motor raus,
dieser "pfeift" aber nur, bewegt sich aber nicht.

Der FU steht im Regelfall auf Lineare Kennlinie, und ansonsten außer der
Befehls/Sollwertquelle mehr oder weniger auf Werkseinstellung.
Der Antriebsstrang, also Motor, Getriebe usw. ist definitiv leichtgängig.
Abhilfe brachte bisher eigentlich nur ein vermindern des Voltage-Boost Parameters,
über den ich mir bei den diversesten sonstigen FU-Herstellern noch nie Gedanken gemacht habe,
und schon garnicht bei derartigen 08/15 Anwendungen.
Die Motore sind auf die Anwendung bezogen auch in keinster weise unterdimensioniert,
ein großartiges Startmoment wird ebenfalls nicht benötigt.

Also was könnte die Ursache hierfür sein, verwendet Siemens ein besonders "dämliches" Modulationskonzept,
oder welche Parameter könnten das sonst noch so beeinflussen?
Lustigerweise sprach mich letztens auch ein befreundeter Kollege auf das Thema an,
und hatte genauso wenig eine wirklich nachvollziehbare Erklärung wie ich!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Maxl (3 September 2008)

Du sprichts von Motoren (Plural). Betreibst Du mehrere Motoren an einem FU? Ist das ganze schon mal gelaufen?

Ich hab vor einigen Jahren (ich glaub das so anfang 2002) mal einen Kollegen bei der IB von MM440 unterstützt, wo an einem FU 11 Motoren betrieben wurden (je 0,37 kW, Umrichter ausreichend dimensioniert). Bis 8 Motore funktionierte es astrein, sobald allerdings 9 oder mehr Motore dranhingen, liefen die Motore nicht mehr weg (entweder mit sehr geringer Drehzahl in die falsche Richtung oder gar nicht) - das typische FU-Pfeifen war aber deutlich zu hören.

Die Ursache konnten wir damals nicht feststellen, allerdings lief der Umrichter (und jetzt wirds pervers) korrekt an, als wir statt der üblichen direkten Freigaben (direkte Verbindung SPS-Ausgang - Umrichter Eingang) Relais setzten, welche die 20V Eigenspannung auf die Umrichter schalteten (sprich: potentialfrei).
Wir haben das ganze dann nicht weiter verfolgt, denn vom Support war auch nicht viel herauszubekommen, und ein Siemens-Techniker hat sich (trotz dringender Anfrage) auch nicht blicken lassen. Waren übrigens die letzten MM440 die wir verbaut haben.............

mfg Maxl


----------



## MSB (3 September 2008)

Ich sprach von Motoren,
weil in meinem konkreten Fall in dem Schrank ca. 20-25 440er von 0,37 - 75 kW verbaut sind,
das Problem ist an mehreren Antriebssystemen, 1 FU + 1 Motor schon aufgetreten.

Allerdings in konkret dieser Anlage ist auch 1 15kW FU, an dem 4 Rüttelmotore je 2,5kW parallel hängen,
auch hier waren ähnliche Effekte schon beobachtbar ... hier wars aber mehr das die Solldrehzahl "nur" nicht erreicht wird.

Die potentialfreie Ansteuerung haben wir in dem Fall von Haus aus ...

Ja, irgendwie werde ich Siemens-Antriebstechnik, wie auch in dem Fall,
nur noch unter Zwang einsetzen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (3 September 2008)

Jetzt mal 2 (warscheinlich) dämliche Anmerkungen


- haben die Antriebe eine Bremse ?
- hast du eine Sollfrequenz eingestellt ?


Solche Fehler hatte ich mal mit diesen Umrichtern


Viel Erfolg


----------



## MSB (3 September 2008)

So dämlich sind die Fragen gar nicht!

- haben die Antriebe eine Bremse ?
Manche ja, manche nein, in jedem Fall aber hatte sich die Bremse jedenfalls Akkustisch korrekt gelöst.

- hast du eine Sollfrequenz eingestellt ?
Auch das war der Fall, wobei die Sollwertquelle ansich aber keine Rolle spielte:
hier Festfrequenz oder Analogeingang, wobei der Analogeingang von der Parametrierung her aber
so ist das 0V so ca. 30Hz entsprochen haben.

Also ich bin mir schon in der Hinsicht sicher, das der FU irgendwas dämliches oder meinetwegen auch falsch parametriertes mit den Motor macht.
Die Ansteuerung war sicher korrekt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PhilippL (4 September 2008)

Hallo,

hast du schon einmal in Parameter P0640 (Motorüberlastfaktor) geschaut. Hatten ein sehr ähnliches Problem hier wobei dort einfach ein zu kleiner Wert eingetragen war. (Mehr Infos dazu gibts in der Parameterliste so um Seite 65)

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## mst (4 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Ich sprach von Motoren,
> 
> Allerdings in konkret dieser Anlage ist auch 1 15kW FU, an dem 4 Rüttelmotore je 2,5kW parallel hängen,
> auch hier waren ähnliche Effekte schon beobachtbar ... hier wars aber mehr das die Solldrehzahl "nur" nicht erreicht wird.
> ...



Also das habe ich schon beobachtet wenn der FU zu schwach dimensioniert ist oder wie PhilippL schon erwähnt hat der Motorüberlastfaktor. - Der Motor Dreht erreicht aber den Sollwert nicht, die Frequenz schwankt ein paar Herz. Ich glaube der FU regelt zurück wegen Überstrom oder so ...


----------



## P.M (4 September 2008)

Moin,
das nicht erreichen der Sollfrequenz hängt in der Regel an einer Überlast. -> Motorstrom am FU ablesen.
Das die Motoren nicht anlaufen und sehr laut werden, hängt mit der Magnetisierung zusammen.
Bei fast allen FU kann man die Schaltfrequenz einstellen, da lauert ein gern genommener Fallstrick.
Hast du Motoren von Siemens? Ich kann mich wage erinnern, das die sehr empfindlich reagieren, wenn denen eben diese Schaltfrequenz nicht behagt.
Von Danfoss und Co. kenne ich die Option "Motoranpassung".
Dort kann man Motordaten zum Spulenwiderstand und Magnetisierungseigenschaften einstellen.
Schlaue FU können diese Daten sogar bei angeschlossenem Motor lesen.(zumindest grob).
Ein zweiter Kontrollpunkt kann die Startfrequenz sein, liegt sie zu tief, kommt der Antrieb nicht schwung.

Die Magnetisierungskennwerte und Widerstände verursachen auch das Phänomen, das parallel geschaltete Motore ab einer bestimmten Anzahl nicht mehr arbeiten.
Der FU geht einfach von falschen Motordaten aus.

Gruß


----------



## Gecht (4 September 2008)

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass sich bei parallel geschalteten Motoren an einem FU sich die Leitungen nicht nur aufsummieren, sondern noch zusätzlich um einen Faktor erhöhen, ich glaub irgendwas mit Wurzel2.

Ich hab schon geschaut, aber ich find jetzt die Formel nicht auf Anhieb.

Aber versteh ich das richtig, der Effekt tritt auch bei "normaler" Konstellation auf?


----------



## MSB (4 September 2008)

Hier mal ein Schwung Antworten:
Überlastfaktor P0640 steht auf Werkseinstellung, also 150%,
ich vermute mal, das es daran nich liegen ... sollte ...

Die Motore sind mit Ausnahme der angesprochenen Vibros (4x2,5 -> 15kW FU)
alle Siemens-Motore, in zum Umrichter passender Leistung.

Hier mal ein Starterprojekt von Antrieben, bei denen das eigentlich am häufigsten auftrat,
allerdings leider nicht immer, und dann auch nicht nachvollziehbar im Sinne von Leerlauf oder mit Last.
Das waren Rollenförderer, welche einen Behälter mit ca. 3t bewegen.
Anhang anzeigen 5458


Aber wie gesagt das Problem war in ähnlicher Weise auch bei Förderschnecken, und normalen Förderbändern ...

@P.M.
Mit der Überlast gebe ich dir ja recht, wobei ich keine Erklärung habe wie diese mechanisch zustandekommen sollte.
Sonstige Faktoren spielen sicherlich eine Rolle sind aber immer gleich.
Wobei die Parallel geschalteten Motore sicherlich nicht problematischer waren als die "normale" Konstellation.

Könntest du speziell diesen Satz:
Ein zweiter Kontrollpunkt kann die Startfrequenz sein, liegt sie zu tief, kommt der Antrieb nicht schwung.
nochmal genauer erklären.

Für gewöhnlich Startet der FU doch bei 0 - Sollwert (in meinem Fall nie unter 30Hz).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## P.M (4 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Schwung Antworten:
> Überlastfaktor P0640 steht auf Werkseinstellung, also 150%,
> ich vermute mal, das es daran nich liegen ... sollte ...
> 
> ...



Kann man bei den FU´s eine Motoranpassung durchführen?
Du hast geschrieben, das du mit potentialfreien Kontakten arbeitest,
sind das welche mit hochwertigen(Gold-)Kontakten?
Wenn ein Antriebssytem diese Mucken macht, dann für einen gewissen Zeitraum, und dann ist wieder gut? oder wie bekommst du das wieder hin.

Falls es sich machen lässt, versuch mal ein System mit einem Festsollwert zu fahren, und arbeite mit richtigen Drahtbrücken.
Dann schliesst du Fehler durch Kontakte und Einbruche bei sollwerten aus.


----------



## MSB (4 September 2008)

Also sicher hat der Antrieb ein Losbrechmoment,
ich habe/hatte aber nicht den Eindruck das das benötigte Moment in dem Fall besonders hoch ist.



> Der Sollwert 0 sagt noch nichts über die Frequenz, mit dem der Motor minimal angesteuert wird.
> Stell dir das wie eine Begrenzung auf eine minimale Freuenz vor, die auch dann nicht unterschritten wird, wenn der Sollwert darunter liegt.
> Es ist sowas wie ein sprunghafter Anstieg der Frequenz.


Einen Sollwert 0 gab es zu keinem Zeitpunkt, die Sollwertvorgabe erfolgt mit 0-10V, mit 0V = ca. 20-30Hz je nach Antrieb.
Die Minimalfrequenz ist auf 0 parametriert, also sollte doch der Antrieb im Prinzip liner
von 0Hz bis zu erreichen des Sollwertes die Frequenz steigern, das macht er im Prinzip ja auch.
ABER:
Es kam deutlich mehr als einmal vor, das der FU den Motor offensichtlich übermoduliert hat,
also der Motor bekam zwar unheimliche Mengen an Strom, lief aber nicht an.

Die Ansteuerung ist bisher das einzige, was ich mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ausschließe.

Die einzige Sache die bisher eigentlich mehr oder minder dauerhaft Abhilfe schaffte,
war das Heruntersetzen des Voltage-Boost.

Konkrete Tests kann ich im Moment nicht machen,
da mich ca. 6000km von der Anlage trennen.

Allerdings muss ich eben auch sagen, das das die ersten MM440 waren,
die wir jemals eingesetzt haben, sonst verwenden wir meistens Toshiba,
SEW oder Danfoss,
und mit keinem der 3 Hersteller habe ich jemals ähnliche Effekte gehabt,
und das in unzähligen unterschiedlichen Applikationen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## P.M (4 September 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also sicher hat der Antrieb ein Losbrechmoment,
> ich habe/hatte aber nicht den Eindruck das das benötigte Moment in dem Fall besonders hoch ist.
> 
> Einen Sollwert 0 gab es zu keinem Zeitpunkt, die Sollwertvorgabe erfolgt mit 0-10V, mit 0V = ca. 20-30Hz je nach Antrieb.
> ...



Was sagen denn die Siemensianer dazu?
6000km...kann es sein, das das Energienetz nicht das beste ist?


----------



## offliner (5 September 2008)

Wie sind denn die Leitungslängen ? Welche Regelungsart (Vector U/f) ? Nutzt Du eine AUsgangsdrossel ?


----------



## MSB (5 September 2008)

offliner schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Leitungslängen ?
> ca. 20-40m, Kabelaufbau ist so: http://www.ducab.ae/tp-10.htm
> Bitte keine Kommentare zum Kabel, war eine explizite Kundenforderung ...
> 
> ...



Antworten im Zitat (irgendwas muss man ja schreiben ...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2010)

@MSB

Was hat sich denn bis heute ereignet? Läuft es jetzt sauber und was war(en) die Ursache?

Ich bin auch gerade an einem M440 und fürchte, dass ich das gleiche Problem habe.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## SKg (29 April 2010)

Mich würd das auch interressieren, ich habe solche probleme eigentlich mit Siemens Umrichtern noch nicht gehabt.

Nach der Motoridentifikation, lief eigentlich immer alles gut anschließend den Regler etwas anpassen und schon hat man nen "dynamischen Antrieb"

Reden wir eigentlich von einer Inbetriebnahme oder einer Fehlerbehebung an einer Anlage die vorher schon gelaufen hat!
MFG
SKg


----------

